# Welcome to our newest moderator . . .



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2014)

As you all know Mike and Kevin and Greg are all running an auction for the site, and so they are moderating that fandango for us all and they are *much* appreciated. But we also have an announcement to make about our newest permanent moderator. . . . 

Greg (@woodtickgreg ) has been appointed by our staff to be the first "Forum Moderator." As we grow, we're going to incorporate a more localized moderator system where each category has its own moderator or two depending on the need. Greg now owns the Trees to Timber category and he is your go-to guy for anything you need in any of those forums. 

All of our global moderators will still be doing everything they have been, it's just now they have some more help. Forum moderators are thought to have their own garden to tend to while the global moderators are watching out over the whole farm. They just can't catch it all so the Forum Moderators will become more and more important as we grow. 

We admins @NYWoodturner and myself still have our laborious jobs of making sure all the mods get their weekly checks and bonus checks each month so we are still as busy as ever. Joking aside, don't fail to let our mods know you appreciate them and especially right now, let's all give a hearty welcome to Greg, the newest guy on our team. 

And Greg, low man on the pole has to empty the trash and make the coffee until someone else in elected and relieves you of said duties. I take a little honey in mine please . . . . .

Reactions: Like 9 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2014)

Wooo!! Welcome Greg!!
And welcome to Kevin, and welcome back Mike!!

Thank you for all that all of you have done. This place just keeps gettin better..


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome to all three of you and congratulations to Greg. It probably won't feel like a big deal you any of you, because you already demonstrate a leadership role whenever the opportunity presents itself. It is a big deal to all of us that we recognize and appreciate what you are doing. Thanks Gentlemen and welcome!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome Greg- you are a perfect fit My friend.............

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks to all of you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Greg, I got a problem with................................................



I was just testing that phrase to see how it works.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2014)

Greg is so busy practicing with all his new mod tools in the sand box that he has no idea this thread even exists. He hasn't seen it yet!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Hey Greg, I got a problem with................................................
> 
> 
> 
> I was just testing that phrase to see how it works.



Kevin (medic) has been doing the same thing. Kevin do you realize you're in the public forum in this thread?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2014)

Haha I see he is FINALLY reading this thread after I went to the sand box and told him to take a break and look at the rest of the forum for a while.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Kevin (medic) has been doing the same thing. Kevin do you realize you're in the public forum in this thread?



Yes, I was just testing to see how easy it would be to get Gregs attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2014)

So, you're saying you didn't hire him for his multi-tasking skills?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome! Picked a GREAT man for the job!

I also see Forum Moderator under Mike and Kevin's names. Uh oh! Now we're really in trouble!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Yes, I was just testing to see how easy it would be to get Gregs attention.


I figured that out about a minute after I posted it but 3 members had already seen it so I couldn't delete my foe paw and save myself the humiliation of revealing how dim my light bulb really is. . 

Greg you're a slow reader when the heck are you going to make a speech?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Guys! I make good coffee! I'm honored to be chosen for this opportunity to be a bigger part of our community.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I figured that out about a minute after I posted it but 3 members had already seen it so I couldn't delete my foe paw and save myself the humiliation of revealing how dim my light bulb really is. .
> 
> Greg you're a slow reader when the heck are you going to make a speech?


I'm sorry, I guess I got kinda obsessed with the challenges you gave me, boy have I screwed that up, LOL. All kidding aside I am very honored to be chosen as a forum moderator, especially the logging and machinery section. Both are things that I love. I will do my best to do a good job for everyone here. I have lots to learn, the mechanics of the site are not as easy as you would think. Thanks to you all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 15, 2014)

You must have signed Kevin up for the Bacon of the month club. 

Congrats

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BarbS (Feb 15, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks Guys! I make good coffee! I'm honored to be chosen for this opportunity to be a bigger part of our community.


Congrats, Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm sorry, I guess I got kinda obsessed with the challenges you gave me, boy have I screwed that up, LOL. All kidding aside I am very honored to be chosen as a forum moderator, especially the logging and machinery section. Both are things that I love. I will do my best to do a good job for everyone here. I have lots to learn, the mechanics of the site are not as easy as you would think. Thanks to you all!




OK guys- Time to raise hell and see if Greg is up to the task.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey look, I found the delete button, it's right next to the ban button.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey look, I found the delete button, it's right next to the ban button.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for volunteering! Always nice to see the good guys in charge!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


>


Ah you make me laugh Mike! Thanks for that my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2014)

Quick, hide the wood, there's a moderator coming!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 15, 2014)

Congrats and Thanks Greg !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to the nut house.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 16, 2014)

Greg will make a great mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Feb 16, 2014)

Congrats and thanks for stepping up... You could train the guy in that last pic to do this, so you'll have it down in no time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks Guys! I make good coffee! I'm honored to be chosen for this opportunity to be a bigger part of our community.


That's great news! Looks like were finally going to get things tightened up around here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 16, 2014)

congrates on your promotion there buddy. great guy great friend and im sure a great mod. did you get your name on your office door yet duck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> And Greg, low man on the pole has to empty the trash and make the coffee until someone else in elected and relieves you of said duties. I take a little honey in mine please . . . . .



Why do you like honey in your trash?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats Greg and thanks to all of you for all that you do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2014)

kweinert said:


> Why do you like honey in your trash?



Must be a texas thing!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 17, 2014)

Is there a way (or a plan) to show the moderator name in the section description or whatever? Or is it more the moderator's duty to see things and members aren't supposed to contact them directly?

Right now with only one of them it shouldn't be a big deal to know who the person is but as the idea expands you're going to be taxing my brain to keep it straight who's responsible for what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2014)

kweinert said:


> Why do you like honey in your trash?



In case it falls into my coffee cup, of course. Sheesh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys for all ya'll do!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats Greg. I was a moderator on a forum for 5 or 6 years. I was a real goof-off and they made me a moderator to straighten me out and accept some responsibility. It worked. Now, I'm a goof-off again. Moderating is work! That ban button your finger is on will be tempting one day for some unlucky guy. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I was a moderator on a forum for 5 or 6 years. I was a real goof-off and they made me a moderator . . . Now, I'm a goof-off again.



Your name - Goof-off Gary - has just been added to the short list for the next round of nominations.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Your name - Goof-off Gary - has just been added to the short list for the next round of nominations.



Gulp! Remember Maynard G. Krebs? WORK! OH NO! HaHa! You're all good guys here and I like this forum. I'd consider it. Thanks for the vote of confidence Kevin...I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

